# skinless chicken?



## pearlx (Mar 31, 2013)

does anyone have any idea where i can get skinless chicken cut pieces in Tecom dubai??


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Most supermarkets will sell diced chicken pieces / skinless breast meat. It's really not hard to de-skin chicken and chop it up yourself.


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

pearlx said:


> does anyone have any idea where i can get skinless chicken cut pieces in Tecom dubai??


Go to Geant EASY in Tecom


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> It's really not hard to de-skin chicken and chop it up yourself.


this


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Park & Shop in Tecom will do it for you - just need to ask.

-md000/Mike


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pearlx said:


> does anyone have any idea where i can get skinless chicken cut pieces in Tecom dubai??


at any restaurant in TECOM.... they even cook them for you and deliver.... you lazy bastid. :tongue1:


----------



## pearlx (Mar 31, 2013)

antonyvkj said:


> Go to Geant EASY in Tecom



where exactly is geant EASY located in TECOM?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

pearlx said:


> where exactly is geant EASY located in TECOM?


You know there's this thing called 'google' you type in what you want and 'hey presto' as if by magic it comes up WITH a location map!

Geant Easy Location, Geant Easy Salmiya Location


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

The guy asked a simple not unreasonable question. Who cares if he wants to buy skinless chicken. I have never realized that skinning ones own chicken makes them a higher caliber of human being


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> The guy asked a simple not unreasonable question. Who cares if he wants to buy skinless chicken. I have never realized that skinning ones own chicken makes them a higher caliber of human being


Oh please they asked the same question on another forum for the female expat variety! It's not hard to buy skin-on chicken breasts, pull the skin off and chop it now is it?!

Plus as I said before, google is friend to many and can answer so many questions.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> The guy asked a simple not unreasonable question. Who cares if he wants to buy skinless chicken. *I have never realized that skinning ones own chicken makes them a higher caliber of human being*


But I did.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chill and be polite please 

Jo


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Oh please they asked the same question on another forum for the female expat variety! It's not hard to buy skin-on chicken breasts, pull the skin off and chop it now is it?!
> 
> Plus as I said before, google is friend to many and can answer so many questions.


Well glad you are on the job policing all the ex-pat forums and making sure no one is being lazy in the kitchen.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fcjb1970 said:


> Well glad you are on the job policing all the ex-pat forums and making sure no one is being lazy in the kitchen.


 I repeat - chill and be polite please

Jo


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Well glad you are on the job policing all the ex-pat forums and making sure no one is being lazy in the kitchen.


Hahaha hardly. Actually it was doing the rounds on twitter.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Frankly anyone who needs to buy chicken at all is a worthless *^($##! There are loads free for collection in Jumeirah.........


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Frankly anyone who needs to buy chicken at all is a worthless *^($##! There are loads free for collection in Jumeirah.........


stringy ******s, though..!


----------

